# JSP Eingabe eines Strings



## paxiss (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
Ich muss eine JSP erstellen welches eine Eingabe eines Textes verlangt die Daten werden dann durch die JavaBean verarbeitet und wieder im JSP ausgegeben. Die JavaBean hab ich schon Fertig diese funktioniert auch, weil es mit einem Servlet und die Ausgabe durch JSP geht nur hab war dort die aufgabe die Daten über eine HTML Seite einzugeben.
Mein Problem ist ich weiß nicht wie ich etwas in die JSP eingeben kann. hab schon einiges probiert aber nix funktioniert
Kurzer ausschnit, da ich nicht den quellcode kopieren kann da es in einer VM ist

```
<jsp:useBean id="mile" scope="request" class="model.mileBean"/>
<body> <form name="mileeform" action="mileBean" method="get">
<input type="text" name ="text" /> 
<input type="submit" name="submit" value="go"/>
</form>
<jsp:getProperty property="mile" name="text"/>
```
ok hier weiß ich nicht ob die eingabe nur per servlet geht, weil da funktioniert es bei mir.

was ich noch versucht hab 

```
<Body> 
<% String user=request.getParameter("user");
%>
<jsp:useBean id="mile" scope="request" class="model.mileBean"/>
<jsp:setProperty name="mile" property="text" param="user"/>
<jsp:getProperty name="mile" property="text"
```


----------



## paxiss (13. Mai 2015)

hab das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Flown (13. Mai 2015)

Wenn du jetzt auch noch schreibst wie, dann ist anderen mit dem selben Problem geholfen.


----------

